# Pip Logans build thread.



## Pip Logan

Finally able to post pics of the beginning of my loft. Just be forwarned its going to be a slow process.


----------



## raftree3

Nice start!!


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks buddy!


----------



## JT

Tools and material. Good start and good luck!


----------



## GEMcC5150

WAY TO GO. At this rate you should be ready for help in May?


----------



## sreeshs

Best of luck buddy


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks Sreesh! Gem, I am hoping to start the frame and slotted floor in the next couple weeks!


----------



## spirit wings

so how long is a slow process?...lol.. a year..two?... we can only take so much suspense...lol..


----------



## rackerman

*Can't wait to see the finished loft.......Good luck buddy...*


----------



## Pip Logan

Long prosses for me I'm thinking a few months at the most. I absolutely hate waiting!


----------



## GEMcC5150

Your going with the slotted floor that will take soem time. I think it is time well spent. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Pip Logan

GEMcC5150 said:


> Your going with the slotted floor that will take soem time. I think it is time well spent. Good luck keep us posted.


Will do. I was telling my father about the floors and he got realy exited and offered to help so thats a WIN for me!


----------



## JRNY

Cant wait to see future pics. Be patient and do it right the first time.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Pip Logan said:


> Will do. I was telling my father about the floors and he got realy exited and offered to help so thats a WIN for me!


If you work it right those father types do a loy of work when you off doing other things. I think you should be taking those wonderful ladies fo your's out and let dad do his thing. Just a thought.


----------



## Pip Logan

Absolutly! I will recrute them for the painting though


----------



## Pip Logan

Here is the spot!


----------



## Pip Logan

Going to brake ground on the loft tomorrow!! Not a ton but at least its a start, I'll post some pics of the progress!


----------



## First To Hatch

Its ok I've been working on my loft for 8 months and its not done yet...


----------



## Pip Logan

Wow! What size are u going with?


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan

My dad came out to donate some of his mad skillz


----------



## JT

Good start


----------



## spirit wings

yay...pretty and sunny!...


----------



## Pip Logan

Yeah but were due for some bad weather on wedensday.


----------



## spirit wings

Pip Logan said:


> Yeah but were due for some bad weather on wedensday.


your bad weather is good weather for here... just seeing the green trees and sun is nice for a change...it is so dead here..brown everything... but springs comming!


----------



## GEMcC5150

Pip I thought you were going 16 x 20 The floor looks a little small. lol


----------



## Pip Logan

Hahahahah I wish!


----------



## GEMcC5150

Think Big Young Man


----------



## gogo10131

Congrats on the makings of a new loft. I was looking at the pics and was curious to know would the pigeons have a clear visible view of the loft between the two trees.


----------



## Pip Logan

gogo10131 said:


> Congrats on the makings of a new loft. I was looking at the pics and was curious to know would the pigeons have a clear visible view of the loft between the two trees.


They have a good line O sight, They would be coming in from the house side that is not pictured here


----------



## Pip Logan

GEMcC5150 said:


> Think Big Young Man


Oh man thats one of my issues  I think to big! This is all I could afford right now


----------



## Wingsonfire

Looking good Pip, keep up the good work..


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

looks like a fine start


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks wings!


----------



## JRNY

Pip Logan said:


> Oh man thats one of my issues  I think to big! This is all I could afford right now


Never too big. After you build it you would wish it was bigger.


----------



## Pip Logan

JRNY said:


> Never too big. After you build it you would wish it was bigger.


Well I guess ill have to save more?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Pip Logan said:


> Well I guess ill have to save more?


U are doing Ur thing and that's good enough


----------



## GEMcC5150

Pip Logan said:


> Well I guess ill have to save more?


Just keep picking up that extra wood. Then make your plan on how you will add on. It is best if you can see the next phase as your build this one.


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks Guys! Yeah I am building it in such a way as to add on when/if I can later !!!!


----------



## sreeshs

"The wealthiest person in this world is not the one who stays in his hi-rise
But the one who owns a pigeon loft to the happiness of his mind"


----------



## Pip Logan

sreeshs said:


> "The wealthiest person in this world is not the one who stays in his hi-rise
> But the one who owns a pigeon loft to the happiness of his mind"


I like that, thanks!


----------



## First To Hatch

Pip Logan said:


> Wow! What size are u going with?


12 X 10, looks like its coming along well, do it slow think everything out, imagine yourself doing chores in it, animals aren't fun if you hate doing their chores, so make it so chores are enjoyable


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

First To Hatch said:


> 12 X 10, looks like its coming along well, do it slow think everything out, imagine yourself doing chores in it, animals aren't fun if you hate doing their chores, so make it so chores are enjoyable


Find a way to install a TV and cable!


----------



## GEMcC5150

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Find a way to install a TV and cable!


A recliner and beer tap... Dream the big dream


----------



## Pip Logan

All painted. Hopefully the rain will stay away and i can do some more this weekend.


----------



## Pip Logan

GOING to build me some walls tomorrow!!!!


----------



## JT

Go Pip go


----------



## boobooo96

Hey pip

Its a nice feeling to see your idea come to life, so Build away have fun.


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks guys!


----------



## JRNY

You have plenty wood so you have plenty of loft. Good luck


----------



## Pip Logan

JRNY said:


> You have plenty wood so you have plenty of loft. Good luck


I'm pretty exited to get Er done!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That's some nice looking lumber, Now get to it.


----------



## Pip Logan

Yes Sir 0900 tomorrow am! I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## gogo10131

Finally a break in the rain.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

GEMcC5150 said:


> A recliner and beer tap... Dream the big dream


There you go! I'll pass on the beer but I'll take some Iced Tea!


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan

Floor all done.


----------



## Pip Logan

Front wall complete.


----------



## Pip Logan

Rear wall complete.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

That looks fantastic. No worry about it failing in a high wind or storm.


----------



## Pip Logan

Wayne Johnson said:


> That looks fantastic. No worry about it failing in a high wind or storm.


No sir this puppy is built to last!


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Pip

Looks great and good progress. Is it your design? If so share your idea floor plan?


----------



## Pip Logan

It's a hodgpodge of different ideas. I am going to split it with my small breeding group on one side and than the team on the other.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Pip

That's great the loft size looks like 6x8? How much room for breeders? Very nice keep posting pictures thanks


----------



## Pip Logan

Yes its a 6x8, I was thinking of just spliting it in half. Right now I only have 3 pairs of breeders. The breeding section with have a good sized aviary.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice job Pip, it looks good.


----------



## Pip Logan

thanks man!


Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nice job Pip, it looks good.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Pip

I really like how your property oversees your neighbors. I was just visiting my first loft. The race flyer had initially built an 8x10, but what was so neat about it he anticipated expanding in the near future. Construction modular style. Similar to the basic loft, so he added to date two more compartments for a total 8x30 and very nice setup. Something just to consider, I like your foundation setup. 

build away


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks! I can add another 6x8 on each side when/if I need to. I hope I don't though LOL


----------



## JT

Very good looking. Do you work in constructions by any chance Pip?


----------



## Pip Logan

JT said:


> Very good looking. Do you work in constructions by any chance Pip?


No Sir  Just dont want the stupid thing falling over lol


----------



## rackerman

*Looking good Pip.........*


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks !
______


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

ahhh...yes, another loft in the making. Looking good bro!


----------



## Pip Logan

Thank you Henry! I'm pretty exited!


----------



## kbraden

Pip Logan said:


> Thanks! I can add another 6x8 on each side when/if I need to. I hope I don't though LOL


oh, you WILL need to! LOL


----------



## Pip Logan

kbraden said:


> oh, you WILL need to! LOL


That's what I'm afraid of, I am already thinking of the next build.


----------



## Jay3

It's looking great. Good job!


----------



## Pip Logan

Thank you Jay.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Very Nice and impressive work Pip , cant wait to see more pictures


----------



## Pip Logan

I hope to get more done this weekend.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Pip

Hows the building going?

Any new pictures. I'll post some of mine tonight


----------



## Pip Logan

Ill get some work done this weekend weather permitting!!!


----------



## GEMcC5150

?????? where is the slotted floor and the two end walls. Do I need to plan a trip to SD? 
Look good just keep your head down and keep working. Your birds will outgrow before it even done. I know that is what is happing here Love It


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks man! I changed up the floor. Going solid. I know I have 8 birds! I dont remember that happening lol.


----------



## GEMcC5150

As you know we had 8. Then there were 6 babys... ie 14 and now we are starting round 2. We will need the new palomar with in 6 weeks. We not going to make it but soon.


----------



## Pip Logan

Cool! I hope mine start getting busy like yours did!


----------



## JT

Pip Logan said:


> Ill get some work done this weekend weather permitting!!!


I hear ya! Last weekend I drove to Mt. Laguna to see some snow. There was lots of snow just 30 mins east of El Cajon. Almost got into two accidents. Driving in the snow is not for me


----------



## Pip Logan

JT said:


> I hear ya! Last weekend I drove to Mt. Laguna to see some snow. There was lots of snow just 30 mins east of El Cajon. Almost got into two accidents. Driving in the snow is not for me


Yeah my wife and daughter went up their Sunday, pretty crazy u can sled and surf all in the same day and only drive 20 miles


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan

THE FRONT


----------



## Wingsonfire

Looks like a first class job to me Pip, keep up the good work, feels good to get something done and just back away from it and just stare at it for a few minutes don't it   Had to add this, the wife looked at it and said A++++


----------



## Quazar

Pip Logan said:


>


looks good, bet the dog thinks hes getting a new kennel


----------



## Pip Logan

One out of two windows in.


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks guys it feels good!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You need to get a bigger dog for that big of a dog house. LOL It looks great, keep up the good work, and make sure you put the roof trusses on right. LOL


----------



## Pip Logan

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You need to get a bigger dog for that big of a dog house. LOL It looks great, keep up the good work, and make sure you put the roof trusses on right. LOL


Haha I agree, the roof will be done right!! No half rumping it here!


----------



## sreeshs

Good show buddy


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks man!!


----------



## JT

Man you can build!!! I'm very impressed.


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks buddy, I just kinda work with what pops in my head LOL kindaike a spazz builder


----------



## billyr70

Looks great, keep it up.


----------



## GEMcC5150

You are making progerss


----------



## Pip Logan

GEMcC5150 said:


> You are making progerss


Thanks GEM, How are your birds doing?


----------



## GEMcC5150

All 6 of the frist round should be coming out of the nexting boxes and on the floor this week as of yesterday i have one pair on egg of round 2. I'm way behind go getting the other loft built I going to have 6 birds to start to get read to fly and no home for them.


----------



## Pip Logan

Oh man! Well get that hammer and get to work!


----------



## Pip Logan

Got the frame all painted and the floor. Hopefully I can work on it this weekend!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Good Job! Looks like it is coming right along. Keep us updated.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Pip just to up date we have hen sitting on 4 eggs in round 2. all of the squikers are on the floor and doing wonderful. I'm hoping to get started but having a little health issue that keep me from getting going. This to shall pass. Going to build a settling pin and start moving the little into it for some time each day so they can start to learn to trap.
Will send you some pic soon.


----------



## Pip Logan

Cant wait for pics! Hope you start feeling better man, praying for ya.


----------



## Pip Logan

jAxTecH said:


> Good Job! Looks like it is coming right along. Keep us updated.


Thanks JAX!


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Wingsonfire

Looks really GREAT, that is something to be proud of for sure


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks!! I'm about 4 sheets of plywood away from enclosing it than I'll start working on the aviary.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Look good Pip. Can't wate to see pic of the birds inside.


----------



## Pip Logan

GEMcC5150 said:


> Look good Pip. Can't wate to see pic of the birds inside.


Thanks GEM!


----------



## Jay3

Sure are doing a great job. I too want to see it with the birds.


----------



## Goingatitagain

Looks like your going to have one nice looking loft. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks guys, I'm going to cut out the Windows and vents this week.


----------



## RodSD

That looks nice and sturdy. It looks like it is made by a professional carpenter.


----------



## Pip Logan

Slow and steady!


----------



## sreeshs

Pip Logan said:


> Slow and steady!


Yet can't wait to see it completed


----------



## spirit wings

where 's the birds!!!...lol... .. more pics.......lol..


----------



## Pip Logan

sreeshs said:


> Yet can't wait to see it completed


Me to!! I hate waiting!


----------



## Pip Logan

spirit wings said:


> where 's the birds!!!...lol... .. more pics.......lol..


They are in rabbit hutches and hate it.


----------



## JT

Nice work Pip. I would come and help you (as if I know anything) but you know what we're going through these days. Anyway, keep up the good work!


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks JT, how is your Sis doing?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Looking really nice bro!


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks you goldenboy!


----------



## JT

She's doing well. Thanks.


----------



## Pip Logan

JT said:


> She's doing well. Thanks.


Good deal bro, we've been praying for her, you and your family.


----------



## inkedout81

Ssaweeeeet looking


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks bro.


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## NayNay

Hey Man- nice loft! I am stoked about how you laid out your rafters by framing the top plates of the walls with an angle cut. On a big play house I built, I had the same style roof, but I used 2x6, and did notch cuts to fit the rafters. It worked out only so so, cuz of my inability to accurately calculate the angle- and where to put it. I think I made a tam plate or something, but it was a hassle. So, anyway, I am totally gonna do my loft roof the way you did yours. How did you determine the angle needed to get your roof to be the right size? Is it 8 feet wide? That's my intention; 7x11 loft, overhang 6 inches front and back, which is kinda inadequate, but I dunno, works for covering a 7x11 loft. Originally I was gonna hassle with overhangs on each of the sides as well- still might, but it is not as easy, and I have a deadline.


----------



## rpalmer

Pip, Good to see the progress... I've been waiting for an update You have a first rate loft!


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan

rpalmer said:


> Pip, Good to see the progress... I've been waiting for an update You have a first rate loft!


 thanks buddy, I got to save for hardware cloth and roof supplys next.


----------



## Pip Logan

NayNay said:


> Hey Man- nice loft! I am stoked about how you laid out your rafters by framing the top plates of the walls with an angle cut. On a big play house I built, I had the same style roof, but I used 2x6, and did notch cuts to fit the rafters. It worked out only so so, cuz of my inability to accurately calculate the angle- and where to put it. I think I made a tam plate or something, but it was a hassle. So, anyway, I am totally gonna do my loft roof the way you did yours. How did you determine the angle needed to get your roof to be the right size? Is it 8 feet wide? That's my intention; 7x11 loft, overhang 6 inches front and back, which is kinda inadequate, but I dunno, works for covering a 7x11 loft. Originally I was gonna hassle with overhangs on each of the sides as well- still might, but it is not as easy, and I have a deadline.


Honestly I just cut a few angles and picked the one i liked best lol, mine is a 6 by 8. Have u started ur 7 by 11 yet?


----------



## newtopidgeons

Pip Logan said:


>


Your going to get locked in bro. As soon as you go in and shut the door behind you it will latch.


----------



## Pip Logan

newtopidgeons said:


> Your going to get locked in bro. As soon as you go in and shut the door behind you it will latch.


Yes!! I almost found that out the hard way! I'll fix that tomorrow  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NayNay

Pip Logan said:


> Honestly I just cut a few angles and picked the one i liked best lol, mine is a 6 by 8. Have u started ur 7 by 11 yet?


Not officially started- foundation blocks roughed in. Size is based on the size of the 2 jumbo and 2 standard size pallets that I am using on top of the blocks as my foundation/floor joists . So, Actual size will be slightly different. I tried to us my sketchy math skills- Pythagorean theorem- to get the difference in height between front and back long walls that would allow for 6 ft height at the low point, and enable the use of 4x8 ply on the roof. I imagine from that I can also calculate the proper angle to set my saw at to get that nice clean slant. 

I hear ya on the hardware cloth- I want a good sized aviary, and lots of vents, so, it'll add up quick!


----------



## Pip Logan

Amen!

_______________


----------



## Wingsonfire

Dang nice job PIP, when is it going to be finished?


----------



## Pip Logan

Wingsonfire said:


> Dang nice job PIP, when is it going to be finished?


Thanks wings! Now I need to save uo for some roof things and hardware cloth, while that's happening I will cut out the vents and Windows and paint . I really am hoping to be done soon!


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## swagg

Lol, i love it. look just like something i would do


----------



## NayNay

Phew- no more worries about getting trapped. 
So, According to my calculations, you have been at it for almost 2 months- which isn't bad. These thing always take longer than expected- after all, we all have other responsibilities, and weather gets in the way as well. I am doing massive moving of materials around my yard- one part reclamation of materials for the loft, one part finishing stuff that I said I would finish before I started anything new. 
That said- I gotta get crackin, cuz I have a little over a month before my babies get here. I figure focus on the structure itself, then, since it will have 3 sections, get the section for the babies ready first. But, hopefully It'll all be done. Hopefully! My school schedule this quarter give me tues and thurs as days off, so that will help. 

Anyway- your loft is lookin good, and I appreciate the photo documentation.
How tall is the tall side, and how tall is the shorter side, BTW? oh, and how wide is your door?


----------



## rpalmer

Pip, Find something medal that will fit into that hole such as copper tubing a spent .45 cal shell casing etc. That will save your siding.


----------



## Pip Logan

rpalmer said:


> Pip, Find something medal that will fit into that hole such as copper tubing a spent .45 cal shell casing etc. That will save your siding.


I like that, I'm going shooting on thursday so ill grab a empty shell, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Pip Logan

NayNay said:


> Phew- no more worries about getting trapped.
> So, According to my calculations, you have been at it for almost 2 months- which isn't bad. These thing always take longer than expected- after all, we all have other responsibilities, and weather gets in the way as well. I am doing massive moving of materials around my yard- one part reclamation of materials for the loft, one part finishing stuff that I said I would finish before I started anything new.
> That said- I gotta get crackin, cuz I have a little over a month before my babies get here. I figure focus on the structure itself, then, since it will have 3 sections, get the section for the babies ready first. But, hopefully It'll all be done. Hopefully! My school schedule this quarter give me tues and thurs as days off, so that will help.
> 
> Anyway- your loft is lookin good, and I appreciate the photo documentation.
> How tall is the tall side, and how tall is the shorter side, BTW? oh, and how wide is your door?


 tall side is 7 feet short side is 6 with a 2 foot wide door. I hope ur build starts soon!!!


----------



## newtopidgeons

Pip Logan said:


>


You got it fixed. I could see myself waiting for someone to come look for me.


----------



## Goingatitagain

Beautiful job on your new loft !! Your birds will have a great home to come home to.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Very nice.. Realy like to see the new lofts being built !!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You got it fixed. I could see myself waiting for someone to come look for me.[/QUOTE]

You could have crawled out through the trap LOL


----------



## Pip Logan

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You got it fixed. I could see myself waiting for someone to come look for me.


You could have crawled out through the trap LOL [/QUOTE]
That would not have been pretty, I'm not a small person


----------



## NayNay

Pip Logan said:


> tall side is 7 feet short side is 6 with a 2 foot wide door. I hope ur build starts soon!!!


That sounds perfect- I already figured on 6 ft for my short side, so I'll just decide to go with 7 ft on the other wall, since it worked for you. 2 ft door seems good- a little slim, but good.

I should be started on building this week. I'm rooting through my lumber supplies daily, and I think I will get the sticks and string out tomorrow so I can square and level my cinder blocks. I did set up my 4 pallets to get the actual measurements ,and it comes out to 11' 1/2" X 7' 9". I might have to snug it in to make it a little bit narrower in order to keep my roofing as 8ft ply. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Pip Logan

Thats great NayNay, I picked a slim door becouse I didnt wana risk someone trying to make a break for it  Post pics when you start , its a cool proccess to watch.


----------



## billyr70

Great job Pip i like it bro..


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks billy.


----------



## NayNay

Hey Pip- any more progress? Or are you still dealing with getting the cash for the rest of your materials? Mine is coming along- will be very similar in basic design to yours in the end, at least the bones. I have just about all my materials, but will need to buy that dang expensive hardware cloth, and some misc 2x2's for the aviary. Money is tight, but I sell my extra toys on Craigslist and Ebay to get pigeon money. Then I don't feel so much like I am spending money that "should" go to bills.


----------



## Pip Logan

NayNay said:


> Hey Pip- any more progress? Or are you still dealing with getting the cash for the rest of your materials? Mine is coming along- will be very similar in basic design to yours in the end, at least the bones. I have just about all my materials, but will need to buy that dang expensive hardware cloth, and some misc 2x2's for the aviary. Money is tight, but I sell my extra toys on Craigslist and Ebay to get pigeon money. Then I don't feel so much like I am spending money that "should" go to bills.


Hey NayNay! Yeah Im still saving I have been super busy with work and family! I saw your progression it is looking awsome!


----------



## NayNay

Thanks- It's fun to do, but I wish I had more time and money- or as my mother in law used to say "why couldn't I have been born rich instead of beautiful- or both?". I forgot about my car ins payment, which is a budgetary setback. However, I have a way of finding a way. I've always been resourceful, but after the last 3 years, I have turned pro!


----------



## Pip Logan

FINALLY finished pAnting the inside and out. Need to roof , cut vents and build aviary.


----------



## rpalmer

Pip Logan said:


> FINALLY finished pAnting the inside and out. Need to roof , cut vents and build aviary.


Great job. I've enjoyed following along. Congratulations.


----------



## newtopidgeons

Looks good, I like your feed barrel also.


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks man!


----------



## NayNay

newtopidgeons said:


> Looks good, I like your feed barrel also.


Looking awesome- I thought that was a rain barrel! But, up here rain barrels are everywhere. I plan on adding one to my loft- after I take a good long break when the basics are done. Need to just enjoy the birds for a while- and put more time into all the areas of my life that I am currently neglecting  . The good news is I am perfectly happy working on the loft in all my spare time- the bad news is it is way more fun than doing my homework, so I need to get crackin, or I won't pass my classes this 1/4. Luckily I am good at getting caught up quick when I apply myself.


----------



## Pip Logan

NayNay your loft is zipping along! I am about $150 away from completing this thing! So close yet so far away!


----------



## NayNay

Pip Logan said:


> NayNay your loft is zipping along! I am about $150 away from completing this thing! So close yet so far away!


Thanks- Didn't zip as fast as I imagined it would, but most large scale projects seem easier when I am in the planning stages than when I have to face all the realities and miscalculations. I think all I need is maybe 20 bucks worth of misc 2x4"s and 2x2's to shore up the roof, and build the aviary. For my interior stuff I have all sorts of misc lumber- and a pine futon frame that will be used for dividing sections. 

The money part is harsh- at least the dimensional lumber is cheap- and I got lucky with my roofing, or I would be in a pickle.


----------



## Pip Logan

NayNay said:


> Thanks- Didn't zip as fast as I imagined it would, but most large scale projects seem easier when I am in the planning stages than when I have to face all the realities and miscalculations. I think all I need is maybe 20 bucks worth of misc 2x4"s and 2x2's to shore up the roof, and build the aviary. For my interior stuff I have all sorts of misc lumber- and a pine futon frame that will be used for dividing sections.
> 
> The money part is harsh- at least the dimensional lumber is cheap- and I got lucky with my roofing, or I would be in a pickle.


Same here. I was able to scavange most of it but hardware cloth and roof stuff I need to purchase outright.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Lookin good! Keep going!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

nice loft I am trying to finish mine soon
http://photobucket.com/NOMADS_LOFT


----------



## Pip Logan

Looking good Nomads!


----------



## JT

Congras Pip 

What's that color called? Indian from Frazee?


----------



## Pip Logan

It's called free from work LOL I realy don't no what color it is called.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have a question, You guys that have to save up to get a couple boards here and there to work on you lofts, how are you going to feed all those birds and meds and everything else that goes with raising birds. I'm not trying to be an ass or knock anyone's financial citation, but just wondering, because birds can't wait till you save up for the feed or meds. What got me thinking was when my birds got sick last month, it was well over 200 dollars for med till i figured out what was wrong, but i do have plenty of meds now, and if i didn't have the money at the time all my birds would be dead now. Just something to think about.


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have a question, You guys that have to save up to get a couple boards here and there to work on you lofts, how are you going to feed all those birds and meds and everything else that goes with raising birds. I'm not trying to be an ass or knock anyone's financial citation, but just wondering, because birds can't wait till you save up for the feed or meds. What got me thinking was when my birds got sick last month, it was well over 200 dollars for med till i figured out what was wrong, but i do have plenty of meds now, and if i didn't have the money at the time all my birds would be dead now. Just something to think about.


I can't speak for anyone else, but as for myself, I am resourceful and always find a way to get it done. I believe the hobby can be enjoyed by people of all income levels. Your loft is a work of art Shady, truly beautiful. But I would bet that your hinges, metal handles and misc hardware alone cost more than my whole loft! 

So, no worries, my birds will be well cared for, just like my dogs, cats, and chickens- All of which have expenses associated with them that are well worth the rewards of having them in my life. It's a matter of balance and priorities.


----------



## NayNay

Pip Logan said:


> It's called free from work LOL I realy don't no what color it is called.


Whaddaya know- my favorite color is "Free from work" LOL


----------



## Pip Logan

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have a question, You guys that have to save up to get a couple boards here and there to work on you lofts, how are you going to feed all those birds and meds and everything else that goes with raising birds. I'm not trying to be an ass or knock anyone's financial citation, but just wondering, because birds can't wait till you save up for the feed or meds. What got me thinking was when my birds got sick last month, it was well over 200 dollars for med till i figured out what was wrong, but i do have plenty of meds now, and if i didn't have the money at the time all my birds would be dead now. Just something to think about.


Valid question. I have a feed budget, and meds and a good network of local pigeon keepers. I do not plan on keeping any birds I cannot provide for. I will be using pigeon birth control  I hope that answered it for ya.


----------



## Pip Logan

Got the roof done put in my windows, cut out all the vents. All I have left to Do is the aviary, punt the vents in and perches!!! Now I just need time!!!


----------



## NayNay

Good job Pip- the end is near, right? I'm working on my aviary/trap/sputnik today. Lots of little stuff to do, but once I finish that part, I will be stoked.


----------



## Pip Logan

Nice man!!! I got all the product just got to find the time!


----------



## NayNay

Yup- time is half the battle. I keep looking for the elusive intersection of "Time" and "Money" - it isn't on any map I have ever looked at-lol. 
But, having the materials is good. When I don't have time, I just do little projects- like perches.


----------



## PigeonVilla

NayNay said:


> Yup- time is half the battle. I keep looking for the elusive intersection of "Time" and "Money" - it isn't on any map I have ever looked at-lol.
> But, having the materials is good. When I don't have time, I just do little projects- like perches.


If you have the time it will be done in no time at all ,especially if you are stoked to get your birds in there and flying, breeding or racing .


----------



## sreeshs

We need new pictures


----------



## NayNay

Yes- It's still crunch time for me, gotta start training asap, before they are too strong on the wing. 
Meanwhile, it's the last 2 weeks of school, and I have crunch time there too! 
Good thing I thrive under pressure!


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## brown7683

Looking great pip i can't wait to see it done. I am getting slowed down by money now but still should have it all framed in by end of weekend for mine next be roof then walls or walls then roof.


----------



## Pip Logan

Awsome man! Keep it up! I would have got more done but my wisdom teeth where removed on Monday, and I am hurting lol


----------



## swagg

And the Pip is back  ......Looking good


----------



## NayNay

Go Pip Go! Heck, you might be done before me, if I don't get crackin. My car broke down, and my son is freaking out about it-lol. I feel slightly inconvenienced, and not thrilled to be temporarily car less, but everything we need is within a 15 minute walk or bike ride from us! Anyway, he keeps pressuring me to fix the car. I gotta remember that I am the grown-up here!


----------



## Pip Logan

LOL I am back baby!!!! Naynay I feel your pain my 3 year old almost had me convinced she was in charge today phew glad i remembered LOL


----------



## sreeshs

I can really use the pictures up here when I want to build one  Thanks


----------



## boneyrajan.k

U guys are very encouraging......,i also want to build one like this


----------



## Pip Logan

All you guys have to do is buy me a airplane ticket and I'll fly down and help you get started .


----------



## sreeshs

Pip Logan said:


> All you guys have to do is buy me a airplane ticket and I'll fly down and help you get started .


You are always welcome, Boney will be sending the ticket and I will be coming to the airport to pick you up


----------



## boneyrajan.k

sreeshs said:


> You are always welcome, Boney will be sending the ticket and I will be coming to the airport to pick you up


Lol...,Pip Welcome to God's own country


----------



## Pip Logan

Sounds great


----------



## GEMcC5150

Pip. If you don't get moving soon you will have to many birds for this loft and you will need to start Loft number 2. I know that where we are now. Our fly team is 9 with 2 more that will join them in a week or so and then 2 more in less that a month. That will put the fly team at 13 we we don;t loose any more. Thank for the first stock birds. The Palomar right now it home to 23 birds with 4 eggs in next. THIS IS SO MUCH FUN.


----------



## Pip Logan

GEMcC5150 said:


> Pip. If you don't get moving soon you will have to many birds for this loft and you will need to start Loft number 2. I know that where we are now. Our fly team is 9 with 2 more that will join them in a week or so and then 2 more in less that a month. That will put the fly team at 13 we we don;t loose any more. Thank for the first stock birds. The Palomar right now it home to 23 birds with 4 eggs in next. THIS IS SO MUCH FUN.


I am so glad your birds are working out for you!!! Have you had anymore black birds?


----------



## GEMcC5150

Pip Logan said:


> I am so glad your birds are working out for you!!! Have you had anymore black birds?


One more with just a wisper of black around the eyes. Yesterday we had one of our first round hen lay her first egg. She was in a crate on her way for a toss. Wonders of wonders her and her mate are just 41/2 months old.

We started clearing the space for Paromar II today maybe just a month late.


----------



## Pip Logan

That's awsome man!!!! Let me know next time your in town if you have a pair you need to sell.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Man I would give you two pair but I not sure how we can get them back across the border. I do some checking on it but I woukd be very willing to give you back the two pair you started me with.


----------



## Pip Logan

Well that would be awsome! Maybe I'll have a bird or two to send back with you!


----------



## Pip Logan

DONE!!!!!


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## swagg

Lol....you cant do that... You cant just come out of nowhere and throw an all done at us  

Looking great. love the size of that flight. got any more pics of the outside. congrats, I bet your glad to be done


----------



## Pip Logan

I am ecstatic! LOL ill post some outside pics now.


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Pip Logan

I made the back look like a robot in hopes it would scare Skunks and cats away.


----------



## Pip Logan




----------



## Thunderbird Racing

looks nice, I especially like the windows in the back.


----------



## Pip Logan

Thanks buddy, I got them on Craigslist


----------



## kbraden

I see some familiar faces there! Birds look great (oh and loft looks great too LOL)


----------



## Pip Logan

Haha thanks! They are all exited to be together it was funny watching get to know each other.


----------



## NayNay

Yay Pip- I bet you are stoked. 
looks good. How many sections inside?
Mine is still in limbo as I do little bits of this and that. But it is functionally done, and my birds seem to like it. I like being able to just take it easy and tweak this and that, do micro projects instead of being in my funky slo-mo turbo mod, lol.


----------



## Pip Logan

It's only one big 6x8 . I'm glad to here urs is done!! It's deff a good feeling!


----------



## NayNay

Yes, it totally feels good- I don't get to call it done till I put nestboxes in the breeder section, cut the rear vents, hang the front windows, make my interior doors work better, put up the rain gutter, and add a little door to get to the landing board- with a settling cage. LOL. 
But, right now, I am enjoying the birds, and enjoying just doing a few little things every couple of days. Heck, I even enjoy cleaning the loft!


----------

